# Bell Peppers not producing



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

I received this email from a friend of mine who is having trouble with his Bell Peppers not blossoming at all. I will paste what he wrote here and see if you folks have any advise for him.

*"I have 12 sweet bell pepper plants in my garden. They are 28 inches tall with thick stems and are very sturdy. There has been no flowers ever on them. Right next to them are Jalapeno and Hungarian Hot Wax pepper plants with flowers and fruit on all of them. There are tomato plants on both sides with flowers and fruit. Last year I had potatoes there and got potatoes."*

Thanks


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry but that is not enough inforamtion. Where does your friend live? How much fertilzer has he used on the pepper plants ? Here is what I think has happened. Potao plants are heavy feeders and very often a lot of fertilizer is used either in the form of manure or bag fertilizer to grow potatoes. Pepper on the other hand will produce leaves rather than fruit if there is too much nitrogen. I grow lots of peppers and I only fertilize them twice during their growing season. Just before they are transplanted and again a week or two later. I use something like Rapid Grow or Miracle grow and that's it. It seems to work for me because I have picked 4 dozen peppers for each of the last 10 Farmer's markets I have attended from about 36 plants. Whatch the nitrogen on your peppers . Too much will give you leaves and little or no fruit.
Linda


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Although it may not be the problem in this particular instance, never follow potatoes with peppers. Made that mistake last year and didn't get diddly squat from a row of about 30 plants. Same varieties in another plot tried their best to make up for the others so all wasn't lost. No problem this year in first plot but not near where the potatoes were last year.

Martin


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i suspect that they will buck up and produce lots of green peppers pretty soon or in a bit as the nights get just a bit cooler. when i have great success with peppers, it is after they gain great size and usually the best production comes from mid august on. last year i grew some fat n' sassy and big bertha that grew into huge plants and produced like crazy until they were killed by frost. i did my best to stake them. i had lots of broken branches due to the amount of peppers and i still got several bushels from 80 feet of row.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have peppers with no mulch, they are producing like gang busters. The peppers where I have some black plastic down-nothing. I suspect it's the heat. Both sites have those dark purple sweets.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I also have nice plants but no flowers. They are where Brussel Sprouts, Zucchini and nothing was last year. I have new ace, satsuma , jalepenos and cayenne . None of them have flowers.
It has been wicked hot here.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

7thswan said:


> I have peppers with no mulch, they are producing like gang busters. The peppers where I have some black plastic down-nothing. I suspect it's the heat. Both sites have those dark purple sweets.


All of my peppers were mulched with black plastic this year and did very well. The only thing that slowed them own was the dry weather. They actually still have blossoms on now as well as peppers.


----------

